# tip (gratuity)



## jancho

Hello.

How would you say "tip" in several languages? I mean a noun meaning money given to another person, usually a waiter or an employee of a hotel in addition (you don't have to pay it, people sometimes do).

Czech: _spropitné n_

(please also include its grammatical gender)

Thank you.


----------



## beccamutt

Italian: _mancia_ nf


----------



## T-ching

Argentine Spanish *propina *nf (I can't tell whether it's the same in the rest of Latin America or Spain)


----------



## Frank78

German: "Trinkgeld" - neutrum (literally: Drinking money)


----------



## Zsuzsu

Hungarian: _borravaló_ (literally: for wine)
Mongolian: цайны мөнгө (literally: the money of tea. But they don't really give a tip to anybody)


----------



## ajo fresco

T-ching said:


> Argentine Spanish *propina *nf (I can't tell whether it's the same in the rest of Latin America or Spain)



They say _propina_ in Mexico, too.


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek we use the French word Pourboire (πουρμπουάρ) in our every day speech. The actual Greek word is Φιλοδώρημα (Filoð*o*rima, neuter) from the Greek verb φιλοδωρώ (filoðor*o*)


----------



## Grop

The French is actually spelt _pourboire_ (masculin). It litterally means "for drinking".


----------



## amikama

In Hebrew it's *תשר *(_tesher_), but the loan word *טיפ *(_tip_) is much more common. Both words are masculine. 

Another alternative would be *דמי שתיה* (_demey shtiya_, literally "drinking money", m.pl.), but it's outdated.


----------



## anikka

Latvian: dzeramnauda, f, 
It also, like in German, means "drinking money"


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese:

gorjeta/gratificação, f.


----------



## Volcano

*In Turkish:

Bahşiş*


----------



## kusurija

In Lithuanian:
Arbatpinigai [m.pl.] [=pinigai arbatai, money for tea]


----------



## Joannes

In Dutch: *drinkgeld* (n) or, more commonly, *fooi* (f)


----------



## Saluton

Russian:
чаевые (plural, since _money_ - деньги - is plural in Russian, but we don't say чаевые деньги)

The Mongolian expression looks like a borrowing from Russian.


----------



## robbie_SWE

In Romanian: 

*bacşiş* 

In Swedish: 

*dricks*

 robbie


----------



## mohamed264

in arabic
معلومة (malooma)


----------



## phosphore

Serbian: _bakšiš_, m.


----------



## Kotlas

Here is another notion/phenomenon that exists in many cultures and is presented by different words in different languages depending on national traditions, history and probably some other factors as well.
As we can see, many languages prescribe drinking (and some even specify the beverage - wine, tea). The Italian term is derived from the Latin word _manus_ (hand) or from the Old French _manche_ (sleeve) - different sources give different versions. The English term has even a fable among its etymological explanations saying allegedly that _tip_ is an acronym (_to insure promptitude_) while other sources simply state that it originates from the word that meant _to give, hand, pass - _and in thieves' cant at that. The Spanish term _propina_ is also derived from the verb _to give (propinar)._
And all genders are represented, too, plus the Lithuanian and Russian terms that can be used only in the plural. Fascinating!


----------



## ilocas2

Volcano said:


> *In Turkish:*
> 
> *Bahşiş*





robbie_SWE said:


> In Romanian:
> 
> *bacşiş*





phosphore said:


> Serbian: _bakšiš_, m.



In Czech we use *bakšiš* too, but only in the context of Islamic countries, for example holiday in Turkey, Tunisia or Egypt and not for tips in restaurants in these countries but for tips for various services.


----------



## Grop

Likewise French can use bakchich (there are several possible spellings) but it most often means a bribe. Pourboire would be preferred for tipping any service of legal nature (excluding paying cops and officials for actually doing their job).


----------



## bibax

In Czech, another common term is *diskrece* (colloq. more often _diškrece_, abbr. to slang. _dýško_), from discretio(n) (_to leave sth to sb's discretion_).

Colloquially also *trinkelt* (< German Trinkgeld).


----------



## SuperXW

Chinese (Mainland China):
小费
Literal: "little payment"


----------



## ThomasK

Joannes said:


> In Dutch: *drinkgeld* (n) or, more commonly, *fooi* (f)


ONe addition: nowadays we never hear 'drinkgeld'. The *'fooi'* refers to the French word *'voie'*, road: money for (food on) the road...


----------



## Dymn

T-ching said:


> Argentine Spanish *propina *nf (I can't tell whether it's the same in the rest of Latin America or Spain)


_Propina _in Spain too, both in Spanish and Catalan.

I guess it's related to this _propinare _verb in Latin, itself from Greek ("before"+"drink").


----------



## KalAlbè

Interestingly enough, in Portuguese, *propina *is usually used to mean a bribe.

Haitian Creole: tip = *poubwa*


----------

